

A structured search engine  - slashdotaccount
http://exploresion.org/#United%20States

======
arafalov
The search itself does not look terribly exciting (search for Esperanto, the
left category is a bit confusing without context).

But a making-of blog article explaining the data structure and import process
would be quite interesting. Is this backed by Solr (the lists could be facets,
I guess)?

~~~
nemasu
You really just need a wikipedia dump, then construct a graph, wouldn't be too
hard. I am a bit curious how it's stored in memory and what technology it uses
though.

------
NaNaN
Where are the external links? It just keep me searching. PS. The footer will
overlap a long list.

------
nemasu
It's a visual representation of Wikipedia article categories.

